# SJ WINEMAKERS Club Meeting



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

For those who are in the south Jersey / Philly you are invited to my Wine Club meeting.
The meeting is THIS Sunday the 18th @ 1 PM.
Location is at Ginos in Hammonton.
Topic is CHILEAN wines. Juices and Grapes will be discussed amist concerns of the earthquake a while ago.
*If you can make it please PM me before you show up. I am limiting the open invite, so 1st come get it.*


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2010)

Still a chance to come to my wine club meeting this Sunday in Hammonton.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

OK here are some Photos.
Check my ALBUM in the Albums section for more
Below is Joeswine and Mike Pinto.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Hows Joe doing Tom, havent seen him on here, is he still having a problem with our site?


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea I thinks its his (him) computer. Ck out the new pic in my album from Gino's
One thing I found out. The earthquake helped settle the glut of wine worldwide. BUT, next year may be something else as far as pricing. Mike said the VINES did not get hurt but their economy did and .. well we have to see what happens next year on Grapes, Juice and WINE from Chile.
Alot of wineries lost hundreds of thousand liters of wine.


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> One thing I found out. The earthquake helped settle the glut of wine worldwide. BUT, next year may be something else as far as pricing. Mike said the VINES did not get hurt but their economy did and .. well we have to see what happens next year on Grapes, Juice and WINE from Chile.
> Alot of wineries lost hundreds of thousand liters of wine.




Just heard on the news last night about an invasive species bug that's becoming a big problem out in the Sonoma and Napa Valley vineyards.
All of this is sounding like a perfect storm for wine and juice buyers for next year or perhaps even this fall.:<


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2010)

Please tell us more...
any links?


----------



## wyntheef (Apr 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Please tell us more...
> any links?



Sure. Here's the story. And a depressing one at that.


World’s top bug sleuths in Calif. to search Napa vineyards for ways to fight grape-eating moth 

By Tracie Cone, AP 
Thursday, April 15, 2010 




World’s top bug sleuths team to fight Napa moth


FRESNO, Calif. — European entomologists are joining colleagues from across the United States to address a problem growing on Napa Valley grapevines: a hungry moth that threatens to destroy some of the world’s most valuable fruit.

Scientists from Italy, France, Germany and Chile who have experience fighting the European grapevine moth are part of a Department of Agriculture task force in Napa this week. The group is working on a plan to contain and eradicate the invasive pest.

The moth has forced a quarantine across Napa County and state ag officials are working up a quarantine in parts of neighboring Sonoma County since the moth was discovered there last week.

Control options include sprays, predator bugs and pheromone traps that upset mating cycles.


----------

